# Beshoff motors Howth



## Spannerhead (1 Oct 2011)

Am interested in a car there. Anyone got any feedback on the sellers? Good or bad experience. Thanks


----------



## onq (1 Oct 2011)

I thought they did Fish and Chips?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (1 Oct 2011)

They do.

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=67173463


----------



## blueband (2 Oct 2011)

yeah, didn't they sell fish!


----------



## horusd (2 Oct 2011)

Same family but different business!


----------



## Spannerhead (2 Oct 2011)

Spannerhead said:


> Am interested in a car there. Anyone got any feedback on the sellers? Good or bad experience. Thanks


 

OK, any actual answers to my question out there? Let's leave the fish shop quips to boards.ie.


----------



## onq (2 Oct 2011)

horusd said:


> Same family but different business!



Amazing - well done to them - a bit of product portfolio diversification.


----------



## levelpar (4 Oct 2011)

Beshoff selling cars?.  Sounds fishy to me but maybe I've got a chip on my shoulder


----------

